# De Jong al Chelsea per 80 mln



## Tifo'o (10 Agosto 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sport, il Chelsea è vicino all'acquisto del centrocampista del Barcellona - De Jong. Il giocatore sembrava vicino al Manchester United ma i Blues stanno chiudendo per una cifra da 80 mln di euro.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sport, il Chelsea è vicino all'acquisto del centrocampista del Barcellona - De Jong. Il giocatore sembrava vicino al Manchester United ma i Blues stanno chiudendo per una cifra da 80 mln di euro.


Follia totale, pazzesco comunque che la nidiata di quell'Ajax lì, nonostante abbia sostanzialmente fallito nei 3 anni successivi, mantenga valutazioni monstre, miracoli dei procuratori.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sport, il Chelsea è vicino all'acquisto del centrocampista del Barcellona - De Jong. Il giocatore sembrava vicino al Manchester United ma i Blues stanno chiudendo per una cifra da 80 mln di euro.



ma il Chelsea quanto sta spendendo? Kulibaly, Sterling, Cucumella, De Jong e forse dimentico qualcuno.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma il Chelsea quanto sta spendendo? Kulibaly, Sterling, Cucumella, De Jong e forse dimentico qualcuno.


I media avevano detto che avrebbero speso 300 mln.. beh più o meno siamo lì.

E meno male che i loro tifosi dovevano piangere per l'addio di Abramovich.

Hanno speso 
25 chuwbecca
40 Koulibari
60 caccamella 
60 Sterling 

ed ora aggiungiamo 80 per De Jong


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sport, il Chelsea è vicino all'acquisto del centrocampista del Barcellona - De Jong. Il giocatore sembrava vicino al Manchester United ma i Blues stanno chiudendo per una cifra da 80 mln di euro.


che dio maledica il chelsea. idioti totali.


----------



## The P (10 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I media avevano detto che avrebbero speso 300 mln.. beh più o meno siamo lì.
> 
> E meno male che i loro tifosi dovevano piangere per l'addio di Abramovich.
> 
> ...


Tolto Koulibaly spesi malissimo 
300M e neanche un giocatore che fa la differenza.


----------



## bmb (10 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sport, il Chelsea è vicino all'acquisto del centrocampista del Barcellona - De Jong. Il giocatore sembrava vicino al Manchester United ma i Blues stanno chiudendo per una cifra da 80 mln di euro.


Salvano una rivale in Europa. 

Rimane bello che hanno speso 400 milioni (come tutti gli anni), ma non sono sicuro che abbiano un 11 migliore del nostro.


----------



## Antokkmilan (10 Agosto 2022)

80 milioni per un mezzo giocatore


----------



## chicagousait (10 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sport, il Chelsea è vicino all'acquisto del centrocampista del Barcellona - De Jong. Il giocatore sembrava vicino al Manchester United ma i Blues stanno chiudendo per una cifra da 80 mln di euro.


Stanno spendendo tanto e male. E soprattutto tutti quei soldi ai catalani non dovrebbero mai darli


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma il Chelsea quanto sta spendendo? Kulibaly, Sterling, Cucumella, De Jong e forse dimentico qualcuno.


Vogliono pure Wesley Fofana, altri 80-90 milioni.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sport, il Chelsea è vicino all'acquisto del centrocampista del Barcellona - De Jong. Il giocatore sembrava vicino al Manchester United ma i Blues stanno chiudendo per una cifra da 80 mln di euro.


Follia.
Questo ha un contratto con il Barca stile NFL: Nei primi anni ha rinunciato a parte del ingaggio per aiutare al Barca e nei prossimi anni riceve un ingaggio monstre per eguagliare questi anni (si parla di 30 milioni l'anno). Il Chelsea spende 80 milioni e poi paga un ingaggio del genere a De Jong?! Se lo fanno davvero sono pazzi.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sport, il Chelsea è vicino all'acquisto del centrocampista del Barcellona - De Jong. Il giocatore sembrava vicino al Manchester United ma i Blues stanno chiudendo per una cifra da 80 mln di euro.


Ora direi che il Barca puo' tesserarne due o tre, dipende dallo stipendio di chi selezionano. Incredibile, lo hanno venduto adirittura a cifre superiori, lui di andare allo United non ne voleva sapere proprio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Agosto 2022)

Ma comunque non penso sia fatta… il Barcellona lo vuole vendere ma De Jong penso gli farà sputare fino all’ultimo centesimo. Non credo lascerà Barcellona, comunque comportamento vergognoso del Barcellona, andrebbero denunciati per mobbing.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma comunque non penso sia fatta… il Barcellona lo vuole vendere ma De Jong penso gli farà sputare fino all’ultimo centesimo. Non credo lascerà Barcellona, comunque comportamento vergognoso del Barcellona, andrebbero denunciati per mobbing.


Hai ragione. C'é da dire che sono accordi stipulati con la precedenta proprietà, non che questa sia lungimirante, ma non sono nemmeno lontanamente paragonabili.

Io spero che resti sul groppone. Se non esce un big non tesserano tutti i nuovi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. C'é da dire che sono accordi stipulati con la precedenta proprietà, non che questa sia lungimirante, ma non sono nemmeno lontanamente paragonabili.
> 
> Io spero che resti sul groppone. Se non esce un big non tesserano tutti i nuovi.


Bah guarda fanno schifo entrambe. Laporta sta continuando ad acquistare giocatori quando non potrebbe farlo. Tra lui e quello che c'era prima non si sa chi sia peggio. Ma che razza di immagine restituisce all'esterno un club che si rifiuta di rispettare i contratti con i calciatori? Zero serietà.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bah guarda fanno schifo entrambe. Laporta sta continuando ad acquistare giocatori quando non potrebbe farlo. Tra lui e quello che c'era prima non si sa chi sia peggio. Ma che razza di immagine restituisce all'esterno un club che si rifiuta di rispettare i contratti con i calciatori? Zero serietà.


I calciatori e gli agenti certe cose se le segnano. Non c'é dubbio.

Parliamo di un signore che ha preso una macchina di soldi che ha stipulato contratti faraonici a giocatori in declino o che non li valevano come Alba, Pique o Busquets. Il monte ingaggi é salito in modo incredibile a picchi mai visti, l'inizio del declino. Predeva ogni scemo e gli garantiva 5 milioni come minimo.

Questi stanno ipotecando il futuro (futuro prossimo) in maniera importaante, e lo reputo quasi altrettanto grave quanto ipotecare presente e futuro contemporaneamente. 

Io non so come si faccia ad invidiare il Barca in questo momento, mille volte meglio Messias al posto di Raphinha.


----------



## LukeLike (10 Agosto 2022)

Purtroppo l'affare non è neanche lontanamente vicino alla chiusura perché il giocatore si è impuntato che vuole rimanere al Barcellona. Ed è un peccato, perché da noi panchinerebbe Jorginho e costituirebbe un upgrade pazzesco nel ruolo andando a formare una gran coppia di centrocampo con Kantè/Kovacic. L'olandese ci darebbe quella creatività che ci sta mancando e che ha penalizzato in questi anni il gioco delle punte, da Werner ad Havertz passando per Lukaku. Spenderei qualsiasi cifra per averlo.


----------



## Jino (10 Agosto 2022)

Sarà contento Jorginho, a gennaio già scritto andrà in prestito alla Juve.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> I calciatori e gli agenti certe cose se le segnano. Non c'é dubbio.
> 
> Parliamo di un signore che ha preso una macchina di soldi che ha stipulato contratti faraonici a giocatori in declino o che non li valevano come Alba, Pique o Busquets. Il monte ingaggi é salito in modo incredibile a picchi mai visti, l'inizio del declino. Predeva ogni scemo e gli garantiva 5 milioni come minimo.
> 
> ...


Raphinha lo invidio dal punto di vista tecnico. Non so francamente che ripercussioni avranno certe decisioni sul futuro, ma lí ogni presidente cerca di prendere decisioni per riscuotere il consenso immediato dei tifosi, lasciando la patata bollente a chi verrà dopo. Ci sono gestioni scellerate, ma vendere il 25% dei diritti TV per i prossimi 25 anni significa giocarti una larga fetta di futuri guadagni. 
Certamente non invidio la loro attuale gestione, ma francamente anche la nostra per altri versi non è meno deludente. Io voglio tornare a vedere giocatori da Milan, si va allo stadio per quello, non per ingrossare le tasche di burini Italo ammeregani coi capelli leccati dalle vacche o di signori cui da fastidio festeggiare la vittoria dello scudetto.


----------



## Simo98 (10 Agosto 2022)

Incredibile i soldi che girano al di fuori della serie A
Nel nostro campionato l'unica che ha speso è la Juve, ma con cifre totali che neanche si avvicinano a queste e in gran parte auto-finanziate


----------



## evideon (10 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sport, il Chelsea è vicino all'acquisto del centrocampista del Barcellona - De Jong. Il giocatore sembrava vicino al Manchester United ma i Blues stanno chiudendo per una cifra da 80 mln di euro.


Questi della premier insieme Psg sono pazzi! Sono la rovina del calcio mondiale e vanno assolutamente arginato per il bene collettivo ed il futuro del calcio internazionale.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. C'é da dire che sono accordi stipulati con la precedenta proprietà, non che questa sia lungimirante, ma non sono nemmeno lontanamente paragonabili.
> 
> Io spero che resti sul groppone. Se non esce un big non tesserano tutti i nuovi.


Paragone con le dovute proporzioni: Guarda come abbiamo trattato Romagnoli. Anche lui ha ricevuto un contratto con stipendio piu alto nei ultimi anni da parte della vecchia dirigenza. Il suo contratto era ben 2-3x volte quello che percepisce nella Lazio (da parametro 0 poi..). Noi non abbiamo provato mosse oscure come il Barcellona.


----------



## mil77 (10 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Incredibile i soldi che girano al di fuori della serie A
> Nel nostro campionato l'unica che ha speso è la Juve, ma con cifre totali che neanche si avvicinano a queste e in gran parte auto-finanziate


E cosa avrebbe speso la juve che ha incassato 80 da De Light?


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Paragone con le dovute proporzioni: Guarda come abbiamo trattato Romagnoli. Anche lui ha ricevuto un contratto con stipendio piu alto nei ultimi anni da parte della vecchia dirigenza. Il suo contratto era ben 2-3x volte quello che percepisce nella Lazio (da parametro 0 poi..). Noi non abbiamo provato mosse oscure come il Barcellona.


Bisogna capire quale club cercasse Romagnoli. De jong ha molto mercato, Romagnoli anche a zero é stato cercato solo dalla Lazio, al ribasso e con una trattaativa di quasi due mesi.

Anche la situazione contrattuale non é la stessa, Romagnoli non aveva chi lo panchinasse fino ad un anno e mezzo fa. 

Capisco cosa vuoi dire, io le vedo come due cose diverse. Certo che chiedere ai tuoi giocatori di tagliarsi lo stipendio (che poi é un rinvio) e cederli cosi diventa una mossa da farabutti. Se dessero a De Jong quello a cui ha rinunciato in questi anni, allora non avrei nulla da ridire, rinviare il pagamento (30% all'anno) e non corrispondere questo taglio diventa difficile da seguire e da rispettare. Pero' dividerei i due casi.

Il Barca dal canto suo dice: "Noi non ti abbiamo chiesto alcun taglio, é stata la precedente proprietà. Per questo ti trattiamo come un giocatore qualunque da cedere o no." Invece De Jong: "Eh ma pero' ci avete guadagnato da questi agheggi, io volevo retare ed ora mi buttate fuori dalla finestra perché tra poco dovrete pagarmi profumatamente?"

Complicata questa viccenda...


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Purtroppo l'affare non è neanche lontanamente vicino alla chiusura perché il giocatore si è impuntato che vuole rimanere al Barcellona. Ed è un peccato, perché da noi panchinerebbe Jorginho e costituirebbe un upgrade pazzesco nel ruolo andando a formare una gran coppia di centrocampo con Kantè/Kovacic. L'olandese ci darebbe quella creatività che ci sta mancando e che ha penalizzato in questi anni il gioco delle punte, da Werner ad Havertz passando per Lukaku. Spenderei qualsiasi cifra per averlo.


Cosa te ne pare dell'operazione Werner? Pagato un esagerazione due anni fa, ora rivenduto al Leipzig per 20M più circa 30M di bonus più o meno raggiungibili. In attacco cosa fanno? Tuchel vuole impostare altro tipo di fulcro in attacco?


----------



## Simo98 (10 Agosto 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E cosa avrebbe speso la juve che ha incassato 80 da De Light?


Appunto ho scritto "auto-finanziate"


----------



## hakaishin (10 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Cosa te ne pare dell'operazione Werner? Pagato un esagerazione due anni fa, ora rivenduto al Leipzig per 20M più circa 30M di bonus più o meno raggiungibili. In attacco cosa fanno? Tuchel vuole impostare altro tipo di fulcro in attacco?


Sono allo sbando pure questi..come ti dissi tempo, vedrai che regaleranno lubamba all’Inter, ne sono certo


----------



## LukeLike (10 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Cosa te ne pare dell'operazione Werner? Pagato un esagerazione due anni fa, ora rivenduto al Leipzig per 20M più circa 30M di bonus più o meno raggiungibili. In attacco cosa fanno? Tuchel vuole impostare altro tipo di fulcro in attacco?


Sono un po' spiazzato dai 30 milioni di bonus, io ho letto da fonti britanniche che sono 20 milioni + bonus fino ad arrivare ad un massimo di 25/26 milioni. Alcuni media hanno calcolato la plusvalenza facendo:
-prezzo d'acquisto = £47.5m
-prezzo di vendita = £23.5m (bonus inclusi)
-minusvalenza = £24

In realtà, il valore a bilancio di Werner, dopo 2 anni di ammortamento era di £28,5, quindi considerando che è stato venduto a £23.5, la minusvalenza è di solo £5m. In compenso, ti liberi di uno stipendio di £14m e lasci spazio salariale per eventuali altri arrivi. Al netto di tutto ciò, non posso nascondere che l'operazione Werner è stata fallimentare sia da un punto di vista sportivo sia da un punto di vista economico. Come dicevo nel post precedente, tutti i centravanti del Chelsea stanno facendo fatica, un po' per colpe proprie, un po' perché manca fantasia, manca creatività a centrocampo e sulla trequarti. Sia Werner che Havertz spesso hanno fatto i giusti movimenti, hanno attaccato lo spazio alle spalle della difesa avversaria con i tempi giusti, ma quando la palla è nei piedi di Jorginho si limita al compitino, al passaggio in orizzontale o al passaggio corto, non si prende mai il rischio del filtrante smarcante. Questa è una cosa che fa più Kovacic, ma per qualche strana ragione gli viene preferito l'italo-brasiliano. Anche per questo vorrei De Jong. Anche nella prima partita di campionato contro l'Everton, Sterling ha tagliato tantissime volte in profondità ma i centrocampisti blues rallentavano la manovra e non lanciavano mai, tanto che in un highlights si può vedere l'inglese disperato con le mani nei capelli per non essere stato servito. 

Adesso si sta cercando Aubameyang, quindi sempre un centravanti d'area di rigore, però il problema è sempre quello, puoi prendere chi vuoi là davanti ma se non prendi chi lo imbecca, chi lo serve con i tempi giusti e con le giuste geometrie, farà la medesima fatica di tutti gli altri. L'alternativa ce l'abbiamo in casa, Armando Broja, che se non dovesse arrivare nessuno potrebbe prendere il posto di Havertz nel giro di poche partite, ma temo che anche lui, per quanto sia uno che lega di più centrocampo e attacco, che scende anche basso a prendersi la palla, possa faticare. Per me il Chelsea, ha disperato bisogno di uno alla De Jong e di un'ala/trequartista capace di inventare, a meno che Havertz, rimesso nel suo ruolo, non torni il giocatore ammirato a Leverkusen.


----------



## Freddiedevil (10 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sport, il Chelsea è vicino all'acquisto del centrocampista del Barcellona - De Jong. Il giocatore sembrava vicino al Manchester United ma i Blues stanno chiudendo per una cifra da 80 mln di euro.




Fale la carità agli indebitati è la loro utilità.
Ribadisco: squadra più odiosa della premier.


----------



## LukeLike (10 Agosto 2022)

Qui 2 delle situazioni che provavo a descrivere nel post precedente:



Anticipazione (Spoiler): Werner taglia alle spalle della difesa del Real














Anticipazione (Spoiler): Sterling taglia alle spalle della difesa dell'Everton sulla sinistra











Entrambi ignorati per fare un giro palla in più perché nessuno ha la personalità di prendersi il rischio del filtrante. E' qui che avere un De Bruyne o un De Jong al posto di Jorginho fa tutta la differenza del mondo.


----------



## ILMAGO (10 Agosto 2022)

Se han pagato 60 cucurella 80 per de jong son regalati… centrocampista sublime!


----------



## Igniorante (10 Agosto 2022)

E poi ci siamo noi che vinciamo il campionato con un kg di noccioline come budget


----------



## mandraghe (10 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sport, il Chelsea è vicino all'acquisto del centrocampista del Barcellona - De Jong. Il giocatore sembrava vicino al Manchester United ma i Blues stanno chiudendo per una cifra da 80 mln di euro.




De Jong comunque son 3 anni che fa pena, questo dopo l'Ajax ha fatto anche peggio di De Ligt. 80 mln sono una follia totale. 

Quando tra qualche mese il Chelsea sarà 4° o 5° e Tuchel in bilico forse si accorgeranno degli scempi che stanno facendo in questi giorni.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> De Jong comunque son 3 anni che fa pena, questo dopo l'Ajax ha fatto anche peggio di De Ligt. 80 mln sono una follia totale.
> 
> Quando tra qualche mese il Chelsea sarà 4° o 5° e Tuchel in bilico forse si accorgeranno degli scempi che stanno facendo in questi giorni.


Le prime due erano e sono inarrivabili e il Man U è un circo anche peggio, ma Tottenham e anche Arsenal rischiano di superarli quest'anno. Incredibile come abbiano vinto la CL, poi la gente dice che Ancelotti è stato fortunato, ma la finale col City è stata una delle finali più indegne che ho visto, un gol abbastanza occasionale e poi catenaccio puro. Che poi è anche la morale che con un po' di cu*o e i sorteggi giusti tutto è possibile una volta che hai una squadra di un certo livello.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Le prime due erano e sono inarrivabili e il Man U è un circo anche peggio, ma Tottenham e anche Arsenal rischiano di superarli quest'anno. Incredibile come abbiano vinto la CL, poi la gente dice che Ancelotti è stato fortunato, ma la finale col City è stata una delle finali più indegne che ho visto, un gol abbastanza occasionale e poi catenaccio puro. Che poi è anche la morale che con un po' di cu*o e i sorteggi giusti tutto è possibile una volta che hai una squadra di un certo livello.



Guardiola non dovrebbe ancora dormirci la notte per quella finale persa.

Se continua così il Chelsea diventerà presto come lo United, finora Tuchel sta tenendo in piedi la baracca, ma presto sarà il capro espiatorio. Finora il Chelsea pur sbagliando molti acquisti ha quasi sempre azzeccato gli allenatori, ed è stata la loro fortuna.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Agosto 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Tolto Koulibaly spesi malissimo
> 300M e neanche un giocatore che fa la differenza.


Non è che il loro Ds è un certo Aimbeautiful?....


----------



## jumpy65 (11 Agosto 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Tolto Koulibaly spesi malissimo
> 300M e neanche un giocatore che fa la differenza.


anche koulibaly strapagato


----------

